# Wanna see a dirty movie, NOW!!!  or "I'll share" her



## ed4copies (Dec 26, 2009)

present (WHAT were YOU thinking???)!

After just 5 years of being too cheap to buy a movie camera, Dawn got me one for Christmas!!! So, I took my first movie. It's a DIRTY movie, realizing that I have never cleaned my shop since day one. The camera is on a mounting device I made to sit on the headstock of my Delta lathe (also 15 years USED)! So, the movie is a little rusty as well as being dirty. (All the features a REAL GUY would like to have).

I spent all day editing the "voice over". But, I believe it will be worthwhile for those who have asked me how I use a skew.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTgiE_U6eOk

This will show one of Roy's Polyresin blanks with the gold leaf over the brass tubes. It starts out square and, seven minutes later, its a pen---well the cap half of a Jr. Gent. The next movie will be up to you guys. 

After five or six of them, I hope to be able to make a pretty good DVD--but that's a while away.

For those who view, please take a moment to critique, either here or send me a PM. I expect to post the link about 6:45 my time (half an hour after this is being typed---the video is uploading to youtube, now). EDIT: Make that 7 PM, the upload is still going on (91MB)

Looking for feedback, especially related to the angle of viewing--can you tell what is happening???

Thanks!!!


----------



## jimofsanston (Dec 26, 2009)

You sly guy. Let us know when it is up.


----------



## titan2 (Dec 26, 2009)

_*You gotta link for this movie?*_
 
 
_*Barney*_


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 26, 2009)

JUST put it there!!!

Patience is a virtue!


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 26, 2009)

Looks pretty good,  for me the volume was coming and going, I assume as you faced and turned away from the mic.  A slightly angled view as opposed to straight on might show a better look at some of what you were saying.  I'm no expert but you did ask so that is what my initial thoughts were.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks Landon!!

Actually that is "voice over", recorded after the turning was done.  That is what took me all day today.  I think I need a better microphone, but I splurged for NEARLY TEN bucks for the one I am using, so it may be a while before it's sufficiently worn out to try again.

But yes, I know the audio needs work.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Dec 26, 2009)

Good video, I like the view from the headstock. It shows the skew angle very well.


----------



## Rmartin (Dec 26, 2009)

Where's the dirty shop?

All I see is a close-up of your lathe.

I wanna see a dirty shop!


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 26, 2009)

Rmartin said:


> Where's the dirty shop?
> 
> All I see is a close-up of your lathe.
> 
> I wanna see a dirty shop!


 
Trust me when I say​ 
*THE WORLD IS NOT READY* 
to see my shop!!!​


----------



## titan2 (Dec 26, 2009)

Looks pretty good.  Sounds like you need a wind sock or something over the mic or a little different position to get rid of the popping of the 'P's and such.  Over all very good.......I like it!


Barney


----------



## arjudy (Dec 26, 2009)

I agree about the voice over being somewhat inconsistent. I also liked the view from the headstock to show the method of using the skew. So when are you going to have the next one up.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 26, 2009)

arjudy said:


> I agree about the voice over being somewhat inconsistent. I also liked the view from the headstock to show the method of using the skew. So when are you going to have the next one up.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 

What do you want?  A different view of the same (rounding down)?  The sanding was supposed to be edited out, it stayed in--so you already got that fascinating footage.  Move into bottlestoppers?  Peppermills?  Full process of making a pen?  

Where would you like to see this go?


----------



## Sberger (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks, that was a good video, especially for a first time.  Potential beyond pens!!  I really enjoyed the part about rounds then ends to prevent so much chunking out of the blank.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 26, 2009)

An Error Occurred. Please Try Again Later.

So I hit "Download"

Download failed.


----------



## DennisM (Dec 26, 2009)

Yup ed broke YouTube!


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 26, 2009)

It's a feature I had installed, Charlie.

There's a "Tallent-O-Meter".

If the video thinks you are too good a turner already, it shuts down.​ 

Congratulations, you were the first one to trigger it!!!​


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 26, 2009)

Flattery will get you anywhere, huh? :tongue:


----------



## DennisM (Dec 26, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> It's a feature I had installed, Charlie.​
> 
> There's a "Tallent-O-Meter".​
> If the video thinks you are too good a turner already, it shuts down.​
> ...


 

If thats the case when I tried it should have Played Really slow with subtitles.......


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 26, 2009)

So, YOU'RE the one, Dennis!!!

(Should I do anything, or does YouTube fix itself??)


----------



## DennisM (Dec 26, 2009)

just click to watch in HD worked fine then...

Thanks ED!!


----------



## arjudy (Dec 26, 2009)

Again, I liked the view from the headstock but maybe the same process shown from the front of the lathe (have the camera facing you . If that is too scary then position the camera above the lathe and shoot down on it:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin. 

Since you mentioned it a peppermill video would be great as well.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 26, 2009)

85 views of a 9 minute video in an hour was, apparently, not what YouTube was expecting. Now, if I had put "user name-Paris H???" Perhaps they could have been ready??

If you will all please stay in a single-file line, I'm sure they will accomodate you all and



*DON'T ALL GO FOR POPCORN*
*AT THE SAME TIME!!!*

*We'll have a POPCORN STAND FAILURE!!*​


----------



## Rollerbob (Dec 26, 2009)

Ed, from my vew, not bad for a first. Kinda fun to watch an oldtimer turn with a skew.:wink: Looks like you still have steady hands!!:biggrin: Looking forward to your next production!


----------



## DennisM (Dec 26, 2009)

Couple of tips..

Turn up the gain on your mic, get a boom cover for it, enable noise canceling.

Yup Ed, it was me, I kept having to pause it to take notes and rewind it to catch up. I know what I have been doing wrong now, Wrong type of skew, the one I was using has a curve in the middle of it!


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 26, 2009)

DennisM said:


> Couple of tips..
> 
> Turn up the gain on your mic, get a boom cover for it, enable noise canceling.
> 
> Yup Ed, it was me, I kept having to pause it to take notes and rewind it to catch up. I know what I have been doing wrong now, Wrong type of skew, the one I was using has a curve in the middle of it!


 
That's a Lacer skew.  Great tool!!  Want the next video to use one of them??

(Actually, I don't have one right now-=-but I have used it -- it will work, I just prefer the more conventional--maybe in one video I will show why)


----------



## jimofsanston (Dec 26, 2009)

Pretty good. You may want to get a remote mic so we don't have to turn up the volume all the way to hear you talk. Like it was mentioned if you have the camera turned a little on an angle it would show better on what you are doing


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 26, 2009)

*Technogeeks are appreciated!!!*

Dennis,

The gain is at max (30 db).  
Noise cancelling---I'm not certain, but will check.
I'm speaking directly into it, on my desk at the office!!!!  Don't know what else I can do, except talk lots louder.

Appreciate the suggestions, though.



DennisM said:


> Couple of tips..
> 
> Turn up the gain on your mic, get a boom cover for it, enable noise canceling.
> 
> Yup Ed, it was me, I kept having to pause it to take notes and rewind it to catch up. I know what I have been doing wrong now, Wrong type of skew, the one I was using has a curve in the middle of it!


----------



## just_call_me_dusty (Dec 26, 2009)

Good first try.  Thanks for sharing.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 26, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> What do you want? A different view of the same (rounding down)? The sanding was supposed to be edited out, it stayed in--so you already got that fascinating footage. Move into bottlestoppers? Peppermills? Full process of making a pen?
> 
> Where would you like to see this go?


 
ummm,.... maybe something with cheerleaders and pom poms! :biggrin:


Or explain more about the different skews and why you prefer one over the other.


----------



## WildcatHollow (Dec 26, 2009)

*Thank you!*

Ed...

I watched your video and went into my shop and tried out what you had recommended. It was the first time since I started that I finally felt comfortable using the skew. Now I know what to expect when I'm using it correctly.

Great first video.

I look forward to more of them.

Thank you.

Regards,

t.


----------



## alphageek (Dec 26, 2009)

WildcatHollow said:


> Ed...
> 
> I watched your video and went into my shop and tried out what you had recommended. It was the first time since I started that I finally felt comfortable using the skew. Now I know what to expect when I'm using it correctly.
> 
> ...



WOW!!! That would be the perfect praise!   I have to say that the skew is personally my favorite tool, but I don't make it look nearly as easy as Ed does.   I'm gonna have to watch it again, then try the shop myself.


----------



## DennisM (Dec 26, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> Dennis,
> 
> The gain is at max (30 db).
> Noise cancelling---I'm not certain, but will check.
> ...


 
Goto wally world and get a set of nice headphones with the mic as well, they help alot! 

Position the mic just off to the left of your mouth and adjust setting untill you only hear yourself.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 26, 2009)

A skew is a scary "catch".  First time it happens, you put the tool down and figure you REALLY DIDN'T NEED it.  So, here's my theory:

A "catch" happens when both ends of the skew hit your blank.  IF the skew is near VERTICAL, the two ends are as far apart as possible and unlikely to hit the blank at the same time.   The wider the skew, the truer this is.  So, use a BIG skew.  This will also dampen vibration due to the thickness of the steel.  Again, making turning more relaxing.

I will make more movies ("videos" to you young guys), but this is only MY approach.  I am not here to demean anyone else's way.  I REALLY ENJOY reading Toby's remarks--I must admit!  You made my day!!

Hope many can benefit, while I learn more about editing and production.


----------



## altaciii (Dec 26, 2009)

Did Dawn create a monster or another Steven Spielberg?  Only time will tell.  Can't wait to see the full finished project.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 26, 2009)

Alex,

If your hand looks like that avatar, you'll need to get rid of that CRAMP before you can turn comfortably!!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 26, 2009)

I think it was trick photography.

I saw a spinning blank, then I saw a skew.
I saw the skew touch the spinning blank..
AND THE BLANK WAS STILL THERE!

I call bull$#it..   :tongue:


----------



## DennisM (Dec 26, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> A skew is a scary "catch". First time it happens, you put the tool down and figure you REALLY DIDN'T NEED it. So, here's my theory:
> 
> A "catch" happens when both ends of the skew hit your blank. IF the skew is near VERTICAL, the two ends are as far apart as possible and unlikely to hit the blank at the same time. The wider the skew, the truer this is. So, use a BIG skew. This will also dampen vibration due to the thickness of the steel. Again, making turning more relaxing.


 

LOl aint that the truth! I had one catch a piece of bloodwood, shot the darn thing out of my hang down past elbow and through a plate glass window!


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Dec 26, 2009)

T thought the video was good BUT  we want dirt  LOL


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 26, 2009)

You make it look too easy.  Nice present from the Princess.  What's obvious to me is how sharp your tools are.  That would make an excellent section for your DVD - See Ed sharpen his tool.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 26, 2009)

How bout I remove ALL the noise of the lathe and the turning??  Will you feel like you're missing something?

Maybe I take the noise out when I am talking, then let you hear it from time to time and stop talking??

Whatcha think???


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 26, 2009)

BRobbins629 said:


> You make it look too easy. Nice present from the Princess. What's obvious to me is how sharp your tools are. That would make an excellent section for your DVD - See Ed sharpen his tool.


 
Thanks for the compliment, Bruce!! You don't wanna see Ed sharpen his tool. Ed does a lot of things well, tool sharpening is NOT among them. BUT, I know when it's dull and I AM persistent. So, I keep trying until I have SOME kind of edge. Have the greatest wet sharpener made (another Dawn gift), so I SHOULD have really sharp tools, all the time. Operator needs edge-e-kashun.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ed, great video. My wife says I need to use a bigger skew, whatever that means. 

What others said about the voiceover is good. I wonder how it would sound without the background noise of the lathe? 

I for one would love to see you sand and polish the blank. As you know that is my biggest weakness.


----------



## Parson (Dec 26, 2009)

BRobbins629 said:


> See Ed sharpen his tool.



I'm not sure the world is ready to see that 

Joking aside, that was a great "movie" Ed!

One thing I would love to see you produce is a 1-2 minute video of a Baron being made from beginning to end. This would be excellent to show to my potential customers so they could see the entire process...

of course, you would need to voiceover the whole thing and explain it doesn't take two minutes to make a nice pen, but 2-3 hours!


----------



## alphageek (Dec 26, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> How bout I remove ALL the noise of the lathe and the turning??  Will you feel like you're missing something?
> 
> Maybe I take the noise out when I am talking, then let you hear it from time to time and stop talking??
> 
> Whatcha think???



I think you could use the voiceover only track for alot of it... However, I think when you are demoing certain points, it may make sense to have the lathe/turning sounds.   Sometimes things just 'sound' right when you do them vs just seeing it.

I also think that when you get to the next stages of the video, more info would be a good thing (for those who don't know how you turn)... IE things like current speed of the lathe, grits of sandpaper (if you keep that in), etc.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 27, 2009)

If you are going to do a voice over, then get Dawn to do it:biggrin:
You have a funny accent

As someone that 'Can't Skew-Won't Skew' I would like to have seen a view ( even for just a minute ) with the camera at about your left elbow height so I could see where your skew touches the material.
From the viewpoint that you used it looked very high up on the blank to me. I also thought your skew had an angled point but it looked square because of the camera angle.
You swapped skews after a while but didn't say why. It looked like you where doing fine to me, so why the change?
Approx what speed were you using and did you slow it down when you started sanding?


....and finally:tongue: did you go for lunch or a coffee break or something? Or was it simply that you couldn't find your sandpaper???:biggrin:


----------



## dontheturner (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank You,   I am very grateful, to have seen a video, at long last, showing me how to use the Skew, I bought with me from the UK, three years ago - now I can hone it, and get and put it to good use.     Again, Thanks.    dontheturner.


----------



## GaryMadore (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice ribbons Ed; I envy your skill with the skew.

As Skippy said, if you're doing more like this some time, a POV angle (as if we're watching through your eyes) of your skew work would rock.

As it is, though, I picked up some things to try (near-vertical angle being chief among them) and am keen to hit the shop today.

Cheers!

Gary (usually does start to finish with a roughing gouge because skews are tools of the Devil)


----------



## DFerguson777 (Dec 27, 2009)

What brand skew do you use? I need to invest in a quality tool.
Got my two flame blanks in the mail yesterday....and a freebie.....Thanks! I'll post a pic when I get one done:redface:

-Denny- NC


----------



## Daniel (Dec 27, 2009)

Ed, I have seen a lot of attempted explanations of using the skew. I have also sen several videos trying to show it as well. For me this one has been the best I have seen when it comes to the angles of the skew when cutting toward the head stock. near the end of the turning you did take time to point out the differences when cutting toward the head stock or tail stock a little bit. in this video it is much harder to see the details in the tail stock cut. I will say I do video. I do Photography as well but am naturally better at video. My biggest warning is you have opened a big can of worms with this project. Big hint. if you want to get a real good production quality look to your video. you need more than one camera, you really need more than two cameras. i did a wedding once that required 6 cameras. yeah 6. I could probably do a real bang up job on your turning with 3.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you! Wow you all here at IAP are amazing! I am grateful to have joined adn stopped lurking. thanks so much as I learned some tips from this.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 27, 2009)

All kidding aside, I might even try the skew again.
(not using it like a scraper, that is..)
Thanks, Ed


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 27, 2009)

Ed, thanks for showing me I had no freaking idea how to use my skews:biggrin:. As soon as the snow melts to the point I don't need Eskimo snow shoes( the tennis rackets I tried yesterday were from the 60's and way to small:wink to get to the shop I'll give your method a try.


BTW.......nice blank:wink:​


----------



## WildcatHollow (Dec 27, 2009)

*What I learned from your video...*

First, I only have one skew - the one that came in the set of six tools I bought from PSI when I started a month or so ago.

The chisel is curved on both sides, and the sharp end is at an angle. No flat, no straight.

The first thing I noticed was that your skew spent most of its time with the edge riding the tool rest (thus keeping the blade closer to vertical than horizontal). The second thing I noticed was that you consistently use a very small portion of the heel of the blade to get your results.

Those two things alone made an immediate difference in my use of the tool. The turning of the ends with your technique was a bonus. Short of your steady hand and smooth, patient movement along the top of the tool rest, I was able to do what you did. The difference at this point would be that my result would require far more sanding, but I'm hoping that changes with a little more practice.

Again, thank you. Although there are improvements you could make in production values, I found it the most useful video I've seen since the first "...here's how you turn a pen" videos I watched on you tube. I rank it right up there with Russ' CA/BLO video in terms of informativeness. (I thought I was making that word up, but my spell checker seems to think it's OK.)

Cheers.

t.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the video Ed. You sure make it look easy, I'm going to have to give it another try. I think the angle you were using is pretty good as I was able to see what you were doing almost all the time. Thanks again.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 27, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> A skew is a scary "catch".  First time it happens, you put the tool down and figure you REALLY DIDN'T NEED it.  So, here's my theory:
> 
> A "catch" happens when both ends of the skew hit your blank.  IF the skew is near VERTICAL, the two ends are as far apart as possible and unlikely to hit the blank at the same time.   The wider the skew, the truer this is.  So, use a BIG skew.  This will also dampen vibration due to the thickness of the steel.  Again, making turning more relaxing.
> 
> ...


what's really fun is when the skew catches and kicks out of your hand... a blade you can nearly shave with shooting through your hand at 40 miles per hour... landing on the floor and immediately rolling under the work bench to the very back side....


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 27, 2009)

Ed
That was a great little movie... fortunately I got to see it live a couple of years ago at the MPG... looking fowarding to another demo next year... assuming you are going to be there again??????????:yawn:

After watching you and doing lots and lots of practice, I use my skew almost entirely for all of my pens.... on antlers I sometimes have to use a small roughing or spindle gouge to get them started,


----------



## WildcatHollow (Dec 27, 2009)

*Not to give you a big head or anything..*

Ed...

A month or so ago, I bought several blanks from your company, including an Ancient Mars, which looked stunning. I bought a Majestic Pen kit planning to build my confidence to where I could put them together.

I've also written that it too me 12 Designer DNFs before I got the first one right. I was hoping to change that curve, so I started the process lest night.

Well...first, I blew out the Ancient Mars blank with my drill press. It took me another two blanks to get drilling, gluing, and milling right. This morning, I put the results on a mandrel, and started turning with your skew technique.

WOW! It went just as you said in your movie. First, big chunks, and as the blank got rounder - long threads.

I just finished the top, using ONLY my skew and your technique, and I was so excited about the results, I had to stop to write this post.

I'm not finished yet, and Lord knows there's lots of process left for me to screw up, but...damn, man, thank you again.

Regards,

t.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 27, 2009)

Ed, I wish I had seen a video like that when I first started, although when I was first trying a skew, I guess I was using it a bit too vertical, Your filming angle might be easier to understand if it were done over your shoulder so to speak, Nice over dub on the vocal portion, I thinks it's just a matter of keeping the mike at the same distance when you speak,. But over all it was very well done, I wish some one would do one for me that well.


----------



## altaciii (Dec 27, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> Alex,
> 
> If your hand looks like that avatar, you'll need to get rid of that CRAMP before you can turn comfortably!!


 
Good Lord, ROTFLMAO,  That was funny.  Guess I have to go the doctor and see if can do something about it.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 27, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Ed, I have seen a lot of attempted explanations of using the skew. I have also sen several videos trying to show it as well. For me this one has been the best I have seen when it comes to the angles of the skew when cutting toward the head stock. near the end of the turning you did take time to point out the differences when cutting toward the head stock or tail stock a little bit. in this video it is much harder to see the details in the tail stock cut. I will say I do video. I do Photography as well but am naturally better at video. My biggest warning is you have opened a big can of worms with this project. Big hint. if you want to get a real good production quality look to your video. you need more than one camera, you really need more than two cameras. i did a wedding once that required 6 cameras. yeah 6. I could probably do a real bang up job on your turning with 3.[/quote]
> 
> Thanks, Daniel!!  Surprises me to say that eight minutes was not enough to SAY everything I wanted to.  But then, if I say EVERYTHING, why make another??
> 
> ...


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 27, 2009)

DFerguson777 said:


> What brand skew do you use? I need to invest in a quality tool.
> Got my two flame blanks in the mail yesterday....and a freebie.....Thanks! I'll post a pic when I get one done:redface:
> 
> -Denny- NC


 

Denny,

I believe the brand is over-rated.  You can turn a pen with ANY tool.  How often you will have to SHARPEN the tool will vary, based on the quality of the steel used.  I don't mind sharpening (poorly) often.  Maybe some day I will learn to do it well and invest in better tools.

Specifically, on the video, my 1"+ skew IS a Sorby oval.  It is heavy and I really like it for rounding square blanks.  The heavy steel dampens vibration.  Cool tool---but I wouldn't spend $100 for it (about the going price).  

The skew I used for the second half of the turning is the "Benjamin's Best" from Penn State.  At $15 a piece, I have 5.  When I have a lot of pens to make, I sharpen them all and start turning.  Can go a couple hours before I need to resharpen.  And produce 15-18 pens.-- Resins.  These tools are "lightweight", so if you ONLY have them, take the corners off of blanks with your beltsander.  Then, there is very limited vibration from the start.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 27, 2009)

skiprat said:


> If you are going to do a voice over, then get Dawn to do it:biggrin:
> You have a funny accent
> 
> As someone that 'Can't Skew-Won't Skew' I would like to have seen a view ( even for just a minute ) with the camera at about your left elbow height so I could see where your skew touches the material.
> ...


 
IAP Software says I need to type something-------here it is.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 27, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> When I did the Demos a couple years ago at Urbana, they were filmed from two angles.  I realized that the end production would not show much, because the cameras were too far away.  While I had  GREAT time "showing off", I realized a couple people really did gain some knowledge.  Even the guys that I respect as turners thanked me, after the event.  It was, at that point, a "given" that I would make my own vids.
> 
> Yes, I may try mounting two cameras, but more likely, I may use the same video with more than one "voice over".  Think you'll get bored???



Ed,
I have the video of that demo in Urbana... I'll have to dig it out and watch it again... I paid close attention to your demo and learned quite a bit from it.... if you do the demo again next year in April... maybe we can get Terry and Cozee to get the cameras a little closer and get better shots..

Or you could talk really really sweet :wink: to Dawn and get another camera for your birthday, Valentine  her birthday or some appropriate holiday...:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jeffnreno (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks Ed - That was a great video


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 27, 2009)

TellicoTurning said:


> Ed,
> I have the video of that demo in Urbana... I'll have to dig it out and watch it again... I paid close attention to your demo and learned quite a bit from it.... if you do the demo again next year in April... maybe we can get Terry and Cozee to get the cameras a little closer and get better shots..
> 
> Or you could talk really really sweet :wink: to Dawn and get another camera for your birthday, Valentine her birthday or some appropriate holiday...:biggrin::biggrin:


 

Terry did a masterful job of editing that video.  There had to be hundreds of hours of work.  And, he has asked me where the cameras should have been.  As you can see from the video I just posted, I DON'T KNOW!!!

But, I WILL find out!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 27, 2009)

I also noticed you were dry sanding the blank... do you always?  I never dry sand a plastic blank... I try to get the blank as smooth as possible with the skew... then wet sand from about 400 through the 12000.. or whatever the PSI 2x2 pads grits are... I'll use a cloth backed piece of Klingspor for the 400.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 27, 2009)

Chuck,

Yes, I dry sand ALMOST exclusively.  I have no argument with those who use water, I just don't see a need.  I sand to 800 and then buff with tripoli and White Diamond.  I am assembling the pen about the time you are switching to the 8000 (that's about the 12th pad, I think)!!

Seriously, the results of either method can be equally good---do what makes YOU comfortable.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 27, 2009)

Quote by Ed;    I am touching the blank at about the 10:15 position


Ok, I'll have to think on that for a bit 

Damned digital watch is useless


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 27, 2009)

skiprat said:


> Quote by Ed;    I am touching the blank at about the 10:15 position
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll have to think on that for a bit
> ...



It's easy.  Start now ....

.. and stop at 10:15.

Sheesh .. why do you WEAR the thing if you don't know how to use it? :tongue:


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 27, 2009)

OK,  22:15 for the Brit.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 27, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> OK, 22:15 for the Brit.


 
Ok, I grabbed the clock from the kitchen and guess what....???
Humph!!!! That still puts me *behind* the lathe
My lathe turns clockwise, so I think I'll try first at the 2;15 point first. If that doesn't work then I'll move it away from the wall and try your method:biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 27, 2009)

skiprat said:


> Ok, I grabbed the clock from the kitchen and guess what....???
> Humph!!!! That still puts me *behind* the lathe
> My lathe turns clockwise, so I think I'll try first at the 2;15 point first. If that doesn't work then I'll move it away from the wall and try your method:biggrin:


 
Now I understand why Skippy's view on life is BACKWARDS!!  You're lathe is running the wrong direction!!!

(Do metal lathes run clockwise for making threads?  Or, is it reversible?)
I honestly know nothing about them.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 27, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> Now I understand why Skippy's view on life is BACKWARDS!! You're lathe is running the wrong direction!!!
> 
> (Do metal lathes run clockwise for making threads? Or, is it reversible?)
> I honestly know nothing about them.


 
Metal lathe with a skew??:biggrin:
I'm sure our lathes all run the same way, so our clocks must be different:tongue:


----------



## skiprat (Dec 27, 2009)

AAARGHHH !!!!!!   I just got it!!!!! You are looking from the tailstock end

But my headstock will get in the way of the clock, so I guess I need a much bigger clock. Damn, this is pen turning mallarky is getting expensive.












:biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 27, 2009)

Run your headstock spindle through the centerpoint of your clock face.  NOW, time will stand still!!!   But your spindle will turn counterclockwise or "anti"clockwise.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 27, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> Run your headstock spindle through the centerpoint of your clock face. NOW, time will stand still!!! But your spindle will turn counterclockwise or "anti"clockwise.


 
Now I'm really confused  The headstock is the end with the motor thingy right? Mine doesn't move  Think it's broken? The other end moves though, is this perhaps the headstock??

Could you be a bit more specific about the direction please? What determines if it will run counterclockwise or anticlockwise? Could it do both? :redface:


I'm gonna have to sleep on this, but thanks for all the invaluable help so far:biggrin:

G'night


----------



## jscola (Dec 27, 2009)

Very good vidio Ed.        : Joe S.


----------



## VisExp (Dec 28, 2009)

Ed, nice video!  A couple of thoughts that occurred to me while I was watching it.  These come from the perspective that this is an instructional video on how to use the skew.

An alternative angle might have been to position the camera by your left elbow at about 45 degree to lathe.  This would have shown the cutting edge of the skew relative to the center point of the lathe and also the height of the tool rest in order to achieve this.   

I would have had the first shot with the lathe off so it is more obvious the blank starts as a rectangle.  Then turning the lathe by hand you could have show how the bevel can be placed on the blank without cutting until the handle is raised, also emphasizing placing the tool on the rest before touching the tool to the blank.  I think a lot of catches occur because the tool is presented to the blank before it is firmly on the rest.

It was not obvious to me whether you were cutting with the toe or the heel of the skew.  I think your grind might be flatter than the approx 45 degree grind that my oval skew came with, regardless a change in camera angle might have shown this better.  I use both the toe and the heel to cut, but someone starting would be more comfortable using the heel.

I'm guessing you were using the auto focus feature of the camera.  Auto focus will struggle to focus on a clear/shiny object, especially if it is moving.  A solid color pr blank would be easier to focus on.  Another option is to focus on the blank while it is still, using the auto focus and then switch the camera to manual focus, locking in that focus.  This will avoid the "hunt and seek" as the camera tries to focus on your moving hands.

As has been mentioned a two or three camera set up will tell the "story" better, but you can just as easily do this by moving the camera from one position to another combined with a little editing.  You just need to have a clear idea of how you want to tell the story before you start.  A story board helps here.  

I don't know what editing software you are using but if you are looking to make more videos take a look at Sony Vegas.  I have not used it personally but know a lot of people who have.  It is cheap and will give you plenty of options.  Capturing good raw footage is essential but the story is really told in the editing room.

As others have mentioned a better mic would help.  Your choice to do the audio as a voice over is a good one.  Your voice and the pace of your speech is perfect.  By choosing to use a voice over you also don't have to worry about trying to sync the audio to different shots if you have multiple scenes in the movie.

I hope the above is taken as constructive criticism in an attempt to help improve what is already a good video!


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 28, 2009)

As you know Keith, I have very sensitive feelings and I will be devastated for life knowing you could find fault with my first, perfect effort.



OK, now, THANK-YOU!!!  Many of the vids that are available are taken from the viewpoint of the turner--I don't care for this approach, so it was a "conscious choice" to look for an alternative.  This may not be THE answer, but I will keep  looking to improve the view that really does NOT show the tool very well.

The FOCUS is a GREAT piece of information and the software is also something I will investigate.  I do want these to become very professional, so keep watching Keith!!  I appreciate every suggestion and, with your help, will improve with every "iteration" of the "vids".

Mostly, thanks for helping Dawn choose the camera!!!!   It is a marvel to me how easy it is to use.  More practice coming!!!


----------



## Emaxx3 (Jan 1, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Chuck,
> 
> Yes, I dry sand ALMOST exclusively.  I have no argument with those who use water, I just don't see a need.  I sand to 800 and then buff with tripoli and White Diamond.  I am assembling the pen about the time you are switching to the 8000 (that's about the 12th pad, I think)!!
> 
> Seriously, the results of either method can be equally good---do what makes YOU comfortable.



Hi Ed,

This was my biggest surprise too.. dry sanding - dang it, gotta try that.  When you say "ALMOST exclusively" my mind wonders as to the exceptions.  Care to elaborate?  Also, what grits are you running through?  Do you reuse the paper on the next pen or discard?  Who woulda thought one would have so many sanding questions.  

Finally, I personally would like to see your finishing process with the buffing steps included - I want to compare if I am buffing for too long on each step.  

Thanks for the video Ed - better than I would be able to do.

JP


----------

